# Tuning dilema 09 PSE GX 6



## JSTHNTN (Apr 15, 2008)

I am getting a low left teer out of my X force LD. I tried all that you did and we finally come to the conclusion that the limbs are in the wrong spots. The limbs are numbered in the limb pockets. They have 3 numbers that you can't see until you remove the limbs. Well they are suppose to be in a certain order. PSE should be able to help you with this as far as which limb goes where. How I noticed that the limbs were a little weird was that when I would draw from 7/8 to 15/16 to full draw the bottom cam would lean. I was told that there was a weak limb on the wrong side of the bow. Weak doesn't mean bad just a less powerful limb on the wrong side. They are suppose to be in a specific order. Hope some of this could help. I have not moved my limbs to there correct location yet to see if it will help or not but I will by the end of the weekend. I will let you know how it turns out on my end. Good luck...


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

If the tiller is good and there is no excessive cam lean then the limbs are right and your problem lies somewhere else. Even if you do have some lean it could be as simple as cam spacing.


----------



## shootnAR (Jul 16, 2005)

*check the end of the limbs*

I seen a guy have a brand new dream season and the bottom limb was tilted. It could not be paper tuned. His wifes bow setup perfect. May be it maybe not but wanted to let you know what I seen. I cant wait for mine to arrive!!! let us know what you find.


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

*limbs?*

Could poss. be the limbs but somewhat doubtful. I did have a shooter who had a left tear prob. and we did change limbs around and poof problem gone. What I would do is check for any clearance issues. If you have a clearance issue try setting the drop away to come to its upright position a little earlier in your draw. If its not a clearance issue try twisting the control cable one twist at a time, no more than 3 twists. I hope this helps. I get a good tear with my '09 X6, but I use the Phantom drop away.


----------



## bowhunter96 (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm going to have the pro shop tear it apart . Actually it's still their bow because I didn't pay for it yet . It was one of the owners working on it . He did try a whisker biskit and still got an ugly tear .  . There is no clearance problems with a WB . 

We tried a Trophy Taker which is the same design as the Phatom . There isn't high / low tear anymore just left . I can't see cam lean standing behind the shooter either . We did notice when we put it way inside then draw it , it looks as though it settles into center shot at full draw . 

I'm going to put it in their Hooter Shooter and watch it while drawing and adjust the cams dead on . It looked good drawing , but the shooter should tell us . I love that bow . It is dead in my hand and quiet . We'll figure it out , or I'll have PSE send me one they test first . I'll get an all black one . Thanks for the info . I'll report back when we solve it .  Dave


----------



## sdpse (Nov 27, 2007)

*Bad tear out of 09 Dream Season*

I'm having the same problem, we've tried 5 rests all with the same result. Grabed another Dream Season off the shelf, same thing. Called PSE they said to try a wisker bisquit, same result, got fed up with trying so we sent both bows back, they have a problem, they also said that they haven't heard of any problems, maybe they should log into archery talk. All that said the bow is the awsome if we can get the arrows to come off straight!!! When we get them back I'll post what they fixed or changed.


----------



## mtruex (Jan 9, 2009)

im having the same problem with my new gx ..3/4 to 1 inch left tear with a qd ultra rest,cabon force 300 pros,85 grain heads, i have walkback tuned it and it shoots very good to 60 yards, with broadheads even..it just makes me mad to watch an arrow fishtail,and i cant help but think its hurting my accuracy some.. i hope someone figures it out so i can fix it too..


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

I am also having the same problem, tried everything i can think of but cant correct it, my 08 did not have this problem at all, i am going to talk to the PSE guys a the show on saturday and see what they say, i will not accept
them telling me to use a wb.


----------



## mtruex (Jan 9, 2009)

my 07 doesnt have this problem either..


----------



## sdpse (Nov 27, 2007)

*80# x-force blow up*

We also had a guy buy a 2009 GX 80# X-Force, He Didn't shoot it very long before the top cam buckled where the control cable wraped around. Put on the new cams PSE sent and it did it again, He's shooting heavy enough arrows, I'm pretty sure we lost that sale, he's not to thrilled to have one any time soon, bow shoot nice until it gave out.:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

sdpse said:


> We also had a guy buy a 2009 GX 80# X-Force, He Didn't shoot it very long before the top cam buckled where the control cable wraped around. Put on the new cams PSE sent and it did it again, He's shooting heavy enough arrows, I'm pretty sure we lost that sale, he's not to thrilled to have one any time soon, bow shoot nice until it gave out.:sad::sad::sad:


The module buckled? The only way I can see that happening is with one of the screws not installed.


----------



## sdpse (Nov 27, 2007)

*Paper tear*

Any one having any luck getting the new 09 X-Force bows to paper tune


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

sdpse said:


> Any one having any luck getting the new 09 X-Force bows to paper tune


Havent needed any luck yet. Pretty straight forward so far.


----------



## sdpse (Nov 27, 2007)

NMP said:


> The module buckled? The only way I can see that happening is with one of the screws not installed.


Not the module, the little lip that the cable rotates around on gave out on two differnt sets of cams


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

sdpse said:


> Not the module, the little lip that the cable rotates around on gave out on two differnt sets of cams


The part right before the module?


----------



## PSERepNE (Oct 8, 2008)

*tuning issue*

Sorry I haven't been around since the ATA. I hate when I hear someone say CS told them to use a WB. I use a PSE Phantom drop away (for obvious reasons) and I don't have any issues. I have found that on drop aways you need to tie the rest rope so that the rest comes up earlier in the draw about an inch earlier. I hope this helps.


----------



## sdpse (Nov 27, 2007)

NMP said:


> Havent needed any luck yet. Pretty straight forward so far.


As the rest of the people on this Thread said, they are also having alot of problems getting there X- Forces to paper tune, I don't need any luck either just would like the bow to shoot where they should, at least close to there alignment marks, the bows are nice but we have already sent three back, one broke and two would not even come close to paper tuning!!!


----------



## sdpse (Nov 27, 2007)

NMP said:


> The part right before the module?


Both times the top cam, they sent them back, but it is a really thin piece on the cam itself, folded over both times on the shot.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Put 1/8 turn in the top limb bolt, if that helps then your nock point is too low. Or you need to add a twist to the control cable.


----------



## BULLDOG25 (Jun 1, 2008)

Has anyone watched the cams as it was being Drawn?? I'm just wondering if the cams are leaning or canting as its being drawn? If they are it might be limbs with the wrong assembly/deflection?


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

sdpse said:


> As the rest of the people on this Thread said, they are also having alot of problems getting there X- Forces to paper tune, I don't need any luck either just would like the bow to shoot where they should, at least close to there alignment marks, the bows are nice but we have already sent three back, one broke and two would not even come close to paper tuning!!!


Sorry, you asked and I answered. Evidently my answer rubbed you the wrong way. I still havent had any problems tuning the GXs. I have set up a few.


----------



## mtruex (Jan 9, 2009)

PSERepNE said:


> Sorry I haven't been around since the ATA. I hate when I hear someone say CS told them to use a WB. I use a PSE Phantom drop away (for obvious reasons) and I don't have any issues. I have found that on drop aways you need to tie the rest rope so that the rest comes up earlier in the draw about an inch earlier. I hope this helps.




how far below the rest are you attaching the cable? i was under the assumption that you wanted it to come up as late as possible..i have ordered a phantom to try on my gx..

ive got mine really close now, its shooting good, about a 1/2 left tear in it still though..stiffer arrows have helped but im not quite there yet..


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Me personally...3"-4" depending on the type of rest and where I want it to raise in the draw cycle.


----------



## howie (Apr 7, 2004)

having a shocker with mine as well. bare shaft coming out horribly tail left. would love some suggestions on what to do. Hope PSE start with some advice or they will loose a lot of business. 
If I cant fix this, I will sell the bow and never buy another.


----------



## NJ_BuckMaster (Jan 7, 2009)

alot of my trouble stemmed from proper grip. i adjusted my grip and whamo, my 1.5" tear was reduced to a bullet hole. Very sensitive to your grip pressure.


----------



## howie (Apr 7, 2004)

be interesting to know how you changed your bow grip, placing more pressure on what part of the grip, torquing your hand in some way?


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Howie..PM ...Rin...and if you ask nicely he may tell you..good luck...:darkbeer:


----------



## NJ_BuckMaster (Jan 7, 2009)

i now shoot with i guess what you would call a low wrist, with the bow arm edge of the grip running along the lifeline in my palm and with the main part of the grip on the meaty part below the thumb. knuckles are at about 30-degrees and the tip of my index and middle finger are just applying a little pressure to flat part of the riser along the front and i push towards the target. Granted all your other tuning issues need to be resolved first and i tuned with vanes.


----------



## howie (Apr 7, 2004)

NJ BM - I tried every conceivable grip that I could think of and nothing seems to work for me. With vanes on its a great shooter, but that tail wobble and horrid bare shaft has me wondering. 
Johnno - Spoke to Rin, hope we can work it out.
Have also contacted and left a message with Mr Pete Shepley regarding this issue.
howie


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

Bowhunter96 
I have the same issue with my GX cannot get it to shoot a bullet hole always left tear and bare shaft will not follow either. 
I have 6 other bows and all bullet holes and the one of them is the X force 6 08 model. 
I have done all the spine in arrows, cam lean, till. Still same results. Let me know if you find anything 

Thanks


----------



## howie (Apr 7, 2004)

I was contacted this morning by David KRONENGOLD - PSE Vice President of Engineering regarding my inquiries. David was extremely polite and very much concerned with my complaint where he addressed the issue of left or left low tear. 
His advice was to use a non drop away rest. David went further into the discussion by saying that due to the limbs/cable not having to move or work so hard the arrow required more time on the rest. David was confident that using a non drop away rest, arrow flight would be better to the point that field tips and broadheads should hit the same mark. David went further into the logistical workings of the bow and after answering my questions he insisted in me keeping in touch with any updates/questions or concerns. 
As I hung up the phone I felt relieved that there is that assistance offered to customers. Good work PSE. 
Purchasing a new rest and will keep you updated.
howie


----------



## BigBore56 (Mar 30, 2009)

*PSE tuning*

I just got my X-Force 7 in yesterday, and am excited to get it up and shooting. It is a brand new '08 target model (70% letoff) as I was a little concerned about the higher 80% letoff of the GX cams.

Ordered a new Trophy Ridge Tack Driver Competiton rest last week, so it should be in by Wednesday. It comes with all 3 blades, which will give me some options while tuning.

Shot Hoyt previously, and used a "drop away" for tune...could not get fixed rest to bullethole on my Vantage Pro. I really prefer a fixed rest, and hope the new X-Force will also. 

Keep us posted after you get the new rest installed!


----------



## howie (Apr 7, 2004)

will do buddy


----------



## BigBore56 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just for grins (new rest is not in yet), I put a TM Hunter on my new 08 PSE X-Force 7. Set bow at 61#, lined arrow up with reference points on riser. Centershot looked close, nock at 90 degrees. First shot thru paper was 1/2" high tear. Moved nock down, shot bullethole. Shot 2 more arrows...both bulletholes!

Went out to my backyard target, and shot some 20 yard groups that average 1 1/2" or better.

Maybe I got lucky, but this was the easiest bow to tune bow I ever worked with. I spent a week on my Hoyt to get it right, twisting cables, timing, synchronizing cams, cussing, adjusting, etc.

I like it!:thumbs_up


----------



## howie (Apr 7, 2004)

put on a NAP containment rest and still get the tail left and slightly low. put 2 arrows with aae vanes 75/95's with field points thru it and was hitting golf ball groups at 20 yards with only slight tail wobble. 
Anyone know how to remove this tail wobble?
howie


----------



## howie (Apr 7, 2004)

Well tuned away till the cows came home, weighted up the arrows with heavier field points, weighted up the shafts with irrigation tubing, shorter arrows - nothing really seemed to reduce the wobble. moved rest in and out, the cams roll over the same time. I cocked my wrist so my left hand curled around the grip more and got some awesome arrow flight although it was uncomfortable and not consistant. love shooting the bow but hate the tail wobbling around. could not get field points and 2 blade heads to hit the same spot no matter what I did, broad head always hitting to the right of field tips. eventually gave it away. going to contact PSE again and see what David has to suggest.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up "was" thinking about purchasing!


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

go to my home page and look under x-force fix.......... ive got all of them to shoot perfect. you have and ? send pm........


----------



## howie (Apr 7, 2004)

put on a NAP cpature rest and placed the upper brushes so they are touching the arrow, with a 2 blade b/head I am getting better accuracy and flight.


----------



## howie (Apr 7, 2004)

by placing the throat of the handle more into the pad of my thumb I am getting some nice arrow flight but they seem very finiky to shoot as hand position is a MUST GET CORRECT.


----------



## JSDunham (Feb 9, 2012)

I just bought a 2009 XForce SS GX. I wanted a small lightweight bow, was thinking carbon element at 3.5lbs and this was the same weight. Too good to be true? 

So far I like it but I'm getting a huge left tear and it seems nock low. About a 3" tear at 4' going from fletching bottom left to point impact top right on the paper. It will straighten out after 20 yards or so but I'm kind of a perfectionist, if it's not right, I'm not happy. 

My current setup is 60lbs, used 4560 4" fletch and 6075 2" fletch carbon fury at 28" draw/shaft length and 100gr points. Also using a tr revolution, 2nd one, first one had the same issue also, plus I had a older qad ultra hunter on it first, figured I was getting fletching contact so I went with the revolution, there is no fletching contact on riser or rest, lots of clearance. I did notice the bottom cam is bent slightly outward to the left at full draw, the actual cam is not totally flat, so at full draw the bottom of the string would be approx 1mm left which could potentially shift the string to the right during the firing cycle, the cam timing seems fine, rollover fine, adjusted rest to the point of the arrow almost being parallel with the left side of riser, way too far. Lowered rest, raised it, lowered nock, raised it...nothing seems to help, I managed at the extreme settings with about a 20 degree down angle and the arrow position at the left of the riser to get a 1.5-2" tear left, almost horizontal. The other thing is...the revolution has the back arm which you can see torquing in, there isn't any torque, let riser float in my hand barely touching the front of riser with finger tips, letting it set into the thumb pocket, I seriously doubt shooting position is at fault here. I've really been working on my form, shooting for 20+ yrs now, learning more and more and more, tried all sorts of grips.
I do have a eliptical whisper peep installed but that shouldnt affect it this much.

I'm really at a loss on what to do. Did I buy a lemon? It was totally brand new, never shot when I purchased it, never dropped or abused. The only thing I can think of is the cam bend, the bottom cam is not totally straight up and down, the top one is, its not lean, it's actually bent slightly, you can see the strings are not in line with each other even pressing on the side of cam to eliminate lean. Oh yes, also, when you look at the limbs, there is a slight dip, almost as if the axle is flexing...it's not totally straight on either axle. As a result the limb silencers are pointed not parallel but slightly outward. There is the ability to flex the limbs left and right. I considered turning it up to 65lbs to see if extra pressure fixes it but before I start adjusting more I wanted to find out if there is a fix.

I really appreciate any help you can give me on this.

Thanks,

J.


----------

